# First 1400 in Africa!



## Folkers (Dec 4, 2008)

and shooting Zero Bowstrings... well done!!


----------



## abbgdr (Sep 26, 2006)

*1405*

Awesome shooting!! Congrats!


----------



## MR X (Apr 13, 2008)

Well done Nico , ur the man .:teeth:


----------



## jnwright (May 11, 2008)

:77: Congrats Nico!


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

SMOKE.........:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Folkers (Dec 4, 2008)

Oops made a few spelling errors…I was just to excited!

Anyway
This means a lot for SA Archery we don’t need to go overseas to find good competition we have healthy competition right here in SA. 
We have some of the best in SA. Wesley Gates couldn’t make it to the shoot and I bet that if he did he also would have had a good chance. (He just put on new strings)
There are a couple of other guys too, like Seppie who is also back on form. 
Last year we had one or two perfect days and once Wesley came close with a 1391.
I predict a few more 1400’s in 2009…………..


----------



## Folkers (Dec 4, 2008)

....... and don't forget Jenny Wittstock!!!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:cheer2: Congratulations on the great score.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks Folkers, ek is baie bly vir Nico se part. Great score.:set1_applaud:


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

Folkers said:


> ....... and don't forget Jenny Wittstock!!!!


i really thought she was going to shoot it in a competition first  what a way to start off the year....well done Nico!
this is great for archery sa.......it just shows the competition in the mens compund div is in good shape......it's time for the rest to catch up!!!!!
hhmmm......i'm getting Zero strings on the new bow...what now :embara:


----------



## Folkers (Dec 4, 2008)

No pressure Hardy… everybody knows your elimination rounds are top class!


----------



## Folkers (Dec 4, 2008)

*Shooter new1400 list*

>>>-------->

Recurve women

Sung Hyun Park.....................1405 Korea

Total: 1

>>>-------->

Compound women

Jammie Van Natta...................1412 USA
Gladys Willems........................1411 Belgium
Erika Anschutz........................1408 USA
Amandine Bouillot....................1404 France
Mary Hamm............................1401 USA
Sofia Goncharova....................1401 Russia

Total: 6

>>>-------->

Compound men

Roger Hoyle............................1414 USA
Dave Cousins..........................1413 USA
Dietmar Trillus.........................1412 Canada
Morten Boe............................1412 Norway
Martin Dsambo........................1411 Denmark
Peter Elzinga..........................1410 Nederland
Clint Freeman.........................1410 Australia
Liam Grimwood........................1409 UK
Dejan Sitar.............................1407 Slovenia
Patrizio Hofer..........................1407 Switzerland
Sebastien Brasseur..................1407 France
Jesse Broadwater....................1407 USA
Chris White............................1405 UK
Nico Benade...........................1405 South Africa
Reo Wilde..............................1404 USA
Braden Gellenthien...................1404 USA
Pat Coghlan............................1404 Australia
Tim Gillingham.........................1403 USA 
Roberval Dos Santos................1403 Brasil
Erik P. Nielsen.........................1402 Denmark
Tibor Ondrik............................1402 Hungary
Antonio Tosco.........................1402 Italy
Dominique Genet......................1402 France
Rodger Willett Jr......................1402 USA
Stefano Mazzi.........................1401 Italy
Kevin Tataryn.........................1401 Canada
Renato Lara............................1400 El Salvador
Robert Abstreiter.....................1400 Germany
Ed Wilson..............................1400 Canada

Total: 29

>>>-------->

By countries
USA: 10
France, Canada: 3
Italy, Australia, Denmark, UK: 2
Norway, Netherland, Belgium, Russia, Slovenia, Switzerland, Brazil, Hungary, El Salvador, Korea, Germany, South Africa: 1

And using the 7 continents model
Europe: 16
North America: 14
South America: 1
Oceania: 2
Asia: 2
Africa: 1
Antarctica: any archer there? 

Total: 36


----------



## Arcarius (Jan 12, 2009)

Congratulations Nico!


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Good shooting.

Congrats


----------



## robass1 (Dec 26, 2008)

Congrats Nico .


----------



## Nico Benade (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for all the congratulations.... What can I say... it happened at last and it really feels great! Sorry Wes, Seppie and Jenny for jumping the queue but I am pretty sure that SA will have more on the 1400 list before the end of this year.

Thanks Folly for submitting a nice story on AT and for the ZERO strings of course!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Also :wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Nico. Have fun here.  I expect we'll here more from you now. :0


----------



## MR X (Apr 13, 2008)

Hey Nico , please give us some insight as to how u train , practise and ur mental game . Well done again !:shade:


----------



## Nico Benade (Jan 12, 2009)

MR X said:


> Hey Nico , please give us some insight as to how u train , practise and ur mental game . Well done again !:shade:


I try to practice every day roughly 2 hrs before sunset depending on my work programme and the weather. I normally start each session with my scope cover on and eyes closed 10yrds from the bud. I focus on my shot execution shooting about 20 arrows.

I will then start at 20 or 30yrds doing exactly the same except that I will take my scope cover off.

I will then shoot and score any of the FITA distances with the aim to improve on my personal best.

I normally finish my training with a couple of arrows close to the bud with my eyes closed and scope cover on.

I walk every moring for about 30min and I don't do any mental training.


----------



## MR X (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanx Nico .


----------



## MLOTZ (May 21, 2002)

great shooting Nico, nice round!:teeth:

Was it a Fita Star ? shoot


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

yup!!! afaik, all our "fita" shoots (club/provincial/national champs) are FITA Star shoots :shade:


----------



## Nico Benade (Jan 12, 2009)

MLOTZ said:


> great shooting Nico, nice round!:teeth:
> 
> Was it a Fita Star ? shoot


Thanks Martin and yes it was a Fita Star shoot. I have heard a lot about you through Wesley and I hope to meet you some day.


----------



## MLOTZ (May 21, 2002)

Well good deal, we will meet one day for sure. And once again good shooting!


----------



## bern47 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Martin!,

are you a South African born Lotz? my mother's maiden surname!

Bernie.


----------



## MLOTZ (May 21, 2002)

Hi Bernie,

Yep sure am, born in maritzburg too... :wink:
And my dad still lives in Pietermarizburg. :thumbs_up


----------



## bern47 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Martin!

what's your dad's name? did he live in Pinetown at any time? 

Bernie.


----------



## Wesley Gates (Mar 11, 2008)

Well Done Nico....its Game On!

Whazzzzuup Lotzy? Nice shirt


----------



## Folkers (Dec 4, 2008)

Wesley Gates said:


> Well Done Nico....its Game On!
> 
> Whazzzzuup Lotzy? Nice shirt


It is a nice shirt... better than two tone.... :zip:


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

com'on now!!!! keep it above the belt :tongue:
just now....you wil be tjooning about the hamonic damper buttons 

“The Force is strong with you. A powerful Sith you will become. Henceforth, you shall be known as Darth… Folkers.”


----------



## AHBH (Jan 2, 2009)

Very well done:wav::77::77:


----------

